# REAL hard to move stick into 1st when moving



## Solidox2k (Jan 21, 2004)

man, im just posting problem after problem. hope im not getting annoying.

all other gears seems to shift alright, but when coming to a stop with clutch in, its real hard to push the shifter into 1st. i dunno why. i have shove real hard sometimes.....if i dbl-clutch just before going into 1st it goes in fine.

also when i have to shove it into 1st, there's not grinding or odd noises....
thoughts anyone?


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

That's because your not supposed to shove it real hard into first while moving. There's a synchro blocker thing to keep you from frying first gear. You must match rev's or double clutch as you put it.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Does this only happen before the tranny warms up, or all the time?


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

BennittoMallito said:


> That's because your not supposed to shove it real hard into first while moving. There's a synchro blocker thing to keep you from frying first gear. You must match rev's or double clutch as you put it.


OK, so if you match rev's and it still happen's what is your reply. From what I read in his post, even if he matches rev's, it still is blocking the downshift. My G20 is behaving the same way. My '91 NX2000 never did this, and my recently sold '91 SE-R never did this. So I will assume the synchros could be fudged up correct? Or is it something else.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

NismoPC said:


> OK, so if you match rev's and it still happen's what is your reply. From what I read in his post, even if he matches rev's, it still is blocking the downshift. My G20 is behaving the same way. My '91 NX2000 never did this, and my recently sold '91 SE-R never did this. So I will assume the synchros could be fudged up correct? Or is it something else.


Every manual trasmission car or truck I have owned kept me out of first barring serious effort. I would suggest saving your syncro and just waiting untill you come to a complete stop before sliding it in.


----------



## H.I.C (Jun 25, 2003)

my 91 did this all the time and i was told it was supposed to be like this to stop you from shifting into first accidently.

my friend blew her engine shifting into first gear but she was trying to go to third. she didnt really know how to drive a stick.


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

NismoPC said:


> OK, so if you match rev's and it still happen's what is your reply. From what I read in his post, even if he matches rev's, it still is blocking the downshift. My G20 is behaving the same way. My '91 NX2000 never did this, and my recently sold '91 SE-R never did this. So I will assume the synchros could be fudged up correct? Or is it something else.


uhmm he says "if i dbl-clutch just before going into 1st it goes in fine."

Maybe you've fried your first gear. It happens. Also could be clutch. My B12's clutch is going, and it will crunch in reverse, and sometimes a bit in first with the clutch down. I have to do the whole first-reverse thing, or rev-match. Quite a pain. It's not slipping yet, but the way I'm caning the ass of it with the new stainless, it's only a matter of weeks.


----------



## Solidox2k (Jan 21, 2004)

*mmm...breakfest burrito....*

well, sometimes its kinda hard at a full stop. most the time its when im rolling about 5-10mph.....like i said, no clunk or grind, just reaaally hard to put in. although come to think of it, there's a clunk every now and then putting it in rev.

i've read up quite a bit on stuff, but still not sure enough to diag my own probs. i just wanna know is this something i should have checked (if so, right away?)?


----------



## 92sentra (Dec 31, 2003)

Solidox2k said:


> well, sometimes its kinda hard at a full stop. most the time its when im rolling about 5-10mph.....like i said, no clunk or grind, just reaaally hard to put in. although come to think of it, there's a clunk every now and then putting it in rev.
> 
> i've read up quite a bit on stuff, but still not sure enough to diag my own probs. i just wanna know is this something i should have checked (if so, right away?)?


Man, I almost NEVER downshift to 1st. Usually at a stop, I go to second, then put into neutral and brake. When I am lazy, I don't come to a complete stop and go from neutral to second with no problems. After the expense and pain in the ass factor of replacing the clutch (100k miles ago), I have been trying to downshift as little as possible, and it seems to extend the life of my clutch. Brakes are easier and cheaper to fix! :0)


----------



## bryce (Nov 30, 2003)

BennittoMallito said:


> uhmm he says "if i dbl-clutch just before going into 1st it goes in fine."
> 
> Maybe you've fried your first gear. It happens. Also could be clutch. My B12's clutch is going, and it will crunch in reverse, and sometimes a bit in first with the clutch down. I have to do the whole first-reverse thing, or rev-match. Quite a pain. It's not slipping yet, but the way I'm caning the ass of it with the new stainless, it's only a matter of weeks.



Hey, so w/ those things you're describing, that means that the clutch is going bad, or does it mean something else. Becuase when I get in my car and try to get it in reverse it doesn't go. I have to move the shifter through all the gears and just keep trying to get it into reverse. I finally goes after a bit. Just curious what that meant?????


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

BennittoMallito said:


> uhmm he says "if i dbl-clutch just before going into 1st it goes in fine."
> 
> Maybe you've fried your first gear. It happens. Also could be clutch. My B12's clutch is going, and it will crunch in reverse, and sometimes a bit in first with the clutch down. I have to do the whole first-reverse thing, or rev-match. Quite a pain. It's not slipping yet, but the way I'm caning the ass of it with the new stainless, it's only a matter of weeks.


This would have nothing to do with a clutch going bad. Once you put your clutch in it's disengaged. Unless your clutch is broken... ie throw out bearing it doesn't have anything to do with your clutch. I wouldn't worry too much guys with trying to go into first while rolling... first of all there really is no need second it ruins your syncro. As for the grinding while going into reverse this is also very normal. Reverse is a different style gear than the forward gears. Read this http://auto.howstuffworks.com/question522.htm 

Also many race cars have straight cut gears, if you've ever heard a race car you can hear grinding and whirring everytime they shift and in every gear... just like your reverse gear does in your car.

Also link to How a manual transmission works. It's really good.

A way that I avoid the noise while going into reverse... you can usually tell when it's going to grind. It's usually a bit more difficult to slide in and that's the key. If you try to gently slide it in and it won't go easily then push your cluth in and release it. Then wait just a second and slide it in again it should go in with no noise. (Sorta like double clutching, the same idea anyway and a legitamat time to use it... not F&F! haha)

Later guys...


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

2SR20DE said:


> This would have nothing to do with a clutch going bad. Once you put your clutch in it's disengaged. Unless your clutch is broken... ie throw out bearing it doesn't have anything to do with your clutch. I wouldn't worry too much guys with trying to go into first while rolling... first of all there really is no need second it ruins your syncro. As for the grinding while going into reverse this is also very normal. Reverse is a different style gear than the forward gears. Read this http://auto.howstuffworks.com/question522.htm
> 
> A way that I avoid the noise while going into reverse... you can usually tell when it's going to grind. It's usually a bit more difficult to slide in and that's the key. If you try to gently slide it in and it won't go easily then push your cluth in and release it. Then wait just a second and slide it in again it should go in with no noise. (Sorta like double clutching, the same idea anyway and a legitamat time to use it... not F&F! haha)
> 
> Later guys...


I wouldn't say it has nothing to do with a bad clutch. I just said it could be a bad clutch. In my case the clutch is going. Release bearing is bad I can hear it rattle. Also it sometimes sticks, on engagement and release. I am told this is the pressure plate. I think your splitting hairs a bit here. The release bearing is part of clutch assembly but anyway it's good info. 

I almost never downshift to first while rolling. It's not worth it if you don't have your shit sorted (i.e. good mounts, clutch, gearbox) I always rev-match it so its smooth.


----------



## Solidox2k (Jan 21, 2004)

yea, i know about rev gear difference.... i had already read up on howstuffworks practically on the whole 'under the hood' section (thats where i started....helps knowing exactly whats goin' on in there). thanx for the advice though.

i was just wondering if a bit of grinding going into rev was normal or not.
as for first.... maybe dude was right: 



> There's a synchro blocker thing to keep you from frying first gear.


i dunno. doesn't seem to be a problem. :-/


----------



## Nelly17 (Feb 15, 2003)

I dont knowif its me or not but when i learned how to drive, i was inform *NEVER* to downshift into first. why would you??? Tranny are made with a first gears synchro that isnt supposed to let you downshift into first. they do this to prevent what happened to that girl mentioned above. So there may not be anything wrong with your car. Its just doing what it is suppposed to do!!!


----------



## katskit (Jun 3, 2003)

Might be wrong bout this, but at least on my Gti(yes i know a VW) has no syncros for first, it sounds like the clutch is going bad, as you have already stated that the throwout bearing is bad, you might try adjusting the clutch a little, assuming you have a Ga16e, it will have a clutch cable...

And as far as downshifting into first while moving, my wife 94 E and my 94.5 Se have no problem downshifting while moving under 10mph.

good luck

Kits


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

well i have the same problem but this didnt use happen, so no it is not normal. this is really normal on trucks i know that, but my nissan always use to take 1st with no problem and no d-clutching up to 20mph. now i have trouble even goin like at 10mph or less.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

nacho_nissan said:


> well i have the same problem but this didnt use happen, so no it is not normal. this is really normal on trucks i know that, but my nissan always use to take 1st with no problem and no d-clutching up to 20mph. now i have trouble even goin like at 10mph or less.


Yeah, my 200SE-R is the same. Can't even get into first under 5mph. Must completely stop and then shift to first. 
I have not tried double clutching into first, maybe this will help.


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

this is normal, there is no need to panic, every se-r i have owned(3) and every nissan i have driven is the same way, if you are able to put it in first while moving faster than 5 mph or so you may be the one with the problem. you should not downshift into first anyway, the difference between 1st and 2nd is much greater than any other gear, this will ruin the synchro's and be a little hard on the gears


----------

